# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کارت ورود به جلسه امتحانات نهایی

## saman123

سلام دوستان من امسال ترمیم معدل شرکت کردم چون مدرسه نمی رم خواستم بدونم کارت ورود به جلسه امتحانات نهایی رو کجا باید بگیرم آیا باید اولین روز امتحان همه برم با همه بگیرم یا روز اولین امتحانی که میخوام بدم یا مثل کنکور از تو سایت باید بگیرم؟  چون خیلی وقته نهایی ندادم یادم نیست اونوقت چطور گرفتم

----------


## Dr.Goodarzi

باید چند روز پیش از اولین امتحان از مدرسه بگیرید

----------


## Mr.Dr

واسه ما که همونجا، تو حوزه امتحانی میدن  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## arnika

بمن گفتن سه روز قبل امتحانم برم ازهمون مدرسه اي ك ثبتناميدم ،بگيرم...

----------


## saman123

باشه اما یه سوال!!  من از مسوول ثبت نام پرسیدم گفت که تاثیر این امتحانات خیلی کمه یعنی اختلاف نمره این امتحانت با امتحان اول هر چند باشه اونو ضربدر واحدهای درسی ت می کنن تقسیم بر کل واحدهای همه درسا میکنن به نمره اولیه اضافه میکنن یعنی مثلا اگه شما زیست رو مثلا اول گرفته باشی 10 اگه این بار 20 بگیری فوق فوقش این 10 ت میشه 12 راست میگن؟  یعنی فوق فوقش معدل 1 نمره بالا میره؟؟

----------


## nacli

> باشه اما یه سوال!!  من از مسوول ثبت نام پرسیدم گفت که تاثیر این امتحانات خیلی کمه یعنی اختلاف نمره این امتحانت با امتحان اول هر چند باشه اونو ضربدر واحدهای درسی ت می کنن تقسیم بر کل واحدهای همه درسا میکنن به نمره اولیه اضافه میکنن یعنی مثلا اگه شما زیست رو مثلا اول گرفته باشی 10 اگه این بار 20 بگیری فوق فوقش این 10 ت میشه 12 راست میگن؟  یعنی فوق فوقش معدل 1 نمره بالا میره؟؟


ن بابا چرت گفته. واقعا ببین نظام آموزشی ما چه کسایی  رو اورده سر کار...

----------


## optician

> باشه اما یه سوال!!  من از مسوول ثبت نام پرسیدم گفت که تاثیر این امتحانات خیلی کمه یعنی اختلاف نمره این امتحانت با امتحان اول هر چند باشه اونو ضربدر واحدهای درسی ت می کنن تقسیم بر کل واحدهای همه درسا میکنن به نمره اولیه اضافه میکنن یعنی مثلا اگه شما زیست رو مثلا اول گرفته باشی 10 اگه این بار 20 بگیری فوق فوقش این 10 ت میشه 12 راست میگن؟  یعنی فوق فوقش معدل 1 نمره بالا میره؟؟


سعی کن نمره ای بیاری که شرمنده خودت نشی!

با معدل 17 هم میشه رشته پزشکی خوند اما نه دانشگاه تهران ! دانشگاه های درجه دو و سه!

یا اینطور نباشه که با درصد های عالی رتبه ضعیف بیاری! این خیلی بده :Yahoo (21):  سعی کن تلاش کن !

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> سلام دوستان من امسال ترمیم معدل شرکت کردم چون مدرسه نمی رم خواستم بدونم کارت ورود به جلسه امتحانات نهایی رو کجا باید بگیرم آیا باید اولین روز امتحان همه برم با همه بگیرم یا روز اولین امتحانی که میخوام بدم یا مثل کنکور از تو سایت باید بگیرم؟  چون خیلی وقته نهایی ندادم یادم نیست اونوقت چطور گرفتم


روز اولین امتحان میدن بهتون سرجلسه

----------

